# WINE OpenGL install errors on Ubuntu



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

hello once again  it's me, and i know i know i pop in every once in a great while  but when i do i give u all something nice to help me with 

ok so here's my issue. i downloaded Ubuntu, because for some reason Windows decided to unmount itself after i rebooted it. and that was the push over the edge, i said no sir i don't like it and so now im trying to go full blown Linux. i as some of you may know am a WoW addict.  i NEED WoW! i rly do. so i want to install WoW in Ubuntu, when i was using Fedora Core 3 or 4 i can't remember i actually got Wine setup and working enuff to actually log in and play wow a bit. but that was back then and i can't remember it for the life of me  so any ways. i'll post a picture to show u what errors/warnings im getting and im sure u all can let me know what i'm doing wrong. i googled as best i can to find detailed guides on how to install wine, not just WoW on linux. but i can't seem to get it down. 

i am a total noob when it comes to linux, i'm learning as i go. but windows pushed me over the top this time. and i know i can't get full 3d support with it but i would still like to challenge myself to get WoW running on linux again.

thanks for the help in advance. and if you could tell me where to go to download what i need to download that's be great.

PS: i have already done "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install wine" it's just that when i try to "make depend" and "make" it gives me those errors. when typing "wine launcher.exe" it gives me alot of OpenGL errors.

my GFX card btw is a ATI Radeon 9200se 128MB AGP card and i have 2GBs system ram. (i know the card's outdated  but im working on it  )

thanks again


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

You will first need to get your graphics driver installed in Ubuntu.
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html
Use the ATI Driver Installer link.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

ok so i downloaded it but now how do i run it? i double click on it and gedit opens it and i get an error saying it could not read the code. any ideas?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Did you see this:
https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.28.8-inst.html


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

ok i did that and opened terminal and typed sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run and everything was going fine until i got an error:


```
Creating directory fglrx-install
Verifying archive integrity... All good.
Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.28.8....
.....................................................
.....................................................
.....................................................
.....................................................
.....................................................
.....................................................
-e ==================================================
-e  ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager 
-e ==================================================
./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
```
is it because i may need to download and install these packages?
# POSIX Shared Memory (/dev/shm) support is required for 3D apps
# glibc version 2.2 or 2.3
# Linux kernel 2.4 or higher
# XOrg 6.7,6.8,6.9,7.0 or 7.1; XFree86 version 4.3 

and if so do i use sudo apt-get _pakagenamehere_? because i tried that and it wouldn't work for some reason.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

No those should already be present. That error is a Ubuntu & family error. Before running the installer, try (in the terminal):

```
sudo mv /bin/sh /bin/SH
sudo ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
```
After you've finished installing, do:

```
sudo mv /bin/SH /bin/sh
```


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

it's official Ubuntu hates me.  below is a screenshot that shows my new error.

and even tho Ubuntu doesn't have "root" as i take it to believe it still tells me i need to run as super user. when u can see i used sudo and entered password, do i need to do "sudo su -" ?

so confused. lol

thanks guys, i can't help but to thank you and TSF for all u've done for me so far, no other TS forum has done that for me and this is the one for me  glad i could be apart of the team.

thnx again in advance


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

no, sudo is all you need to do to enter root...not sure why it's making trouble.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can bring up a root shell if it is easier than "sudoing" everying. See attached screenshot.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

i opened terminal and i can't find ne thing liek that in konsole. i sued konsole in KDE but with Ubuntu im using Gnome Desktop. ne suggestions for Gnome?


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

just do sudo su -
Also, in the Gnome menu there is a Root Terminal shortcut.

It saves having to type sudo before every command, and when you are done typing "exit" will take you back to your normal desktop, doing sudo su - will log you in as root.


----------

